# Tarantula theme started by TWT



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi! Photo my T`s


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 14, 2010)

Next image


P.irminia 






A.sp. Peru 






P.pulcher






P.metallica 






P.pulcher






P.pulcher






A.avicularia - Group cultivating


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 14, 2010)

Very awesome group. It would help alot if you would label the Ts though. Still great collection.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 14, 2010)

Thx!  And photo is label now


----------



## Redneck (Feb 14, 2010)

Great shots there!! Nice collection as well..


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 15, 2010)

Thx Redneck  

Next shot. 

A.sp. velutina






G.rosea RCF 






A.sp. Peru 






P.pulcher 






A.sp. Amazonica/Manaus 






Zophobas morio


----------



## robertcarst (Feb 15, 2010)

Your Avicularia sp. velutina and your Psalmopoeus pulcher are very very nice looking, I hope my pulcher gets to those colors with it's next molt. 
More pictures please :drool:

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice collection


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 16, 2010)

Thx guys  Unfortunately, that it male P.pulcher and also beautiful 

N.chromatus 







Avicularia sp. 














A.minatrix 







A.versicolor 




























P.reduncus


----------



## Teal (Feb 16, 2010)

*Wow! Lovely collection  *


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 22, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Wow! Lovely collection  *


Thanks you 

P.reduncus 




























L.violaceopes 







T.gigas 














A.versi 














E.murinus 







My terrarium


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 22, 2010)

Sick set of pics man. Thanks for labeling. Your versi and rcf rosea are smokin!


----------



## ¥AMEON (Feb 22, 2010)

*[¥] ^^ [¥]*

Amazing shot's ... More plesse


----------



## Jilly1337 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice pics!!  I like the one of you P. reduncus coming out from behind the rock.  It's like a scene from a movie.  "Come out with your hands up!!"


----------



## HESSWA (Feb 22, 2010)

Awsome collection and pictures My favorites are the E.murinus,A.versicolor, and A.minatrix.Keep them coming


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 24, 2010)

Due to all for nice comments! :worship: 

Next G.rosea RCF 







A. sp. PERU 







E.muirnus hole ;P














P.pulcher male 







Fangs P.p. 







T.blondi 







A.laeta 







Next A.versi post molt







A.sp. velutina 







And bonus


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 4, 2010)

Poe. sp. 






A.purpurea 





















Next female P.reduncus 







G.pulchra














T.blondi 







A. sp. velutina


----------



## radiata (Mar 4, 2010)

oh man!!! this is sick.. make me want to buy more Ts :drool:


----------



## endoflove (Mar 4, 2010)

L.violaceopes 
what size is it? i got a few girls but they dont look as black they are deep blue/violet but have the long orange hairs (3.5 and 5.2'')


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 4, 2010)

WOW! Awesome! 

 You have some very good taste in tarantulas. Those set-ups are like 5 star spider hotels and I loved the one threatening from behind the rock. It was like "Surprise!" 

 SUBSCRIBED!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 5, 2010)

radiata said:


> oh man!!! this is sick.. make me want to buy more Ts :drool:


Each begins from one  
Due to for comment 



endoflove said:


> L.violaceopes
> what size is it? i got a few girls but they dont look as black they are deep blue/violet but have the long orange hairs (3.5 and 5.2'')



There is male, so it looks so .... ( he is 2.0'' )  Now there is old photo greatest be a lot. 



ZergFront said:


> WOW! Awesome!
> 
> You have some very good taste in tarantulas. Those set-ups are like 5 star spider hotels and I loved the one threatening from behind the rock. It was like "Surprise!"
> 
> SUBSCRIBED!


Due to great Zerg I like such photos too. Thx for subscribed!


----------



## Sundan (Mar 5, 2010)

I have 2 L.Violaceopes, both of them just molted into mature males, and none of them where black at any stage, and i got them at 1-2 cm LS.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 5, 2010)

hmmm... maybe is Cyriopagopus schioedtei ? 


Now it looks so


----------



## Fily (Mar 5, 2010)

Yup...it could be schioedtei  Nice spiders


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 7, 2010)

Fily said:


> Yup...it could be schioedtei  Nice spiders


Thx! 








A.diversipes 







A.laeta







A.versi 







G.pulchra 







C.fasciatum


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 22, 2010)

H.albostriatum female


----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

nice freakin collect man!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 26, 2010)

seanbond said:


> nice freakin collect man!


Thanks Sean!  

My P.metallica


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 30, 2010)

A.laeta eggsac very little 














P.cambridgei eggsac


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Apr 18, 2010)

Above the photograph they will become operative on 20 April, because I crossed the transfer: P 



















A.minatrix eggsac


E.c.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Apr 27, 2010)

A.avicularia MM 








P.r.




0,8-1 cm


----------



## James Quinton (Apr 28, 2010)

you have an amazing collection, but such amazing photography! if you dont mind me asking, what camara do you use?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Apr 30, 2010)

James Quinton said:


> you have an amazing collection, but such amazing photography! if you dont mind me asking, what camara do you use?


Thx  James! I using the Fuji S9600, macro converter DCR-250 and the homemade diffuser  

P.c. 




































Adult female A. sp. PERU 












H.minax












E.m.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheTsupreme (May 11, 2010)

Greaat Photo thread, cant understand others havent noticed it or commented it, More pics ! would love to see more of ur E.murinus and H.albo!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 11, 2010)

TheTsupreme said:


> Greaat Photo thread, cant understand others havent noticed it or commented it, More pics ! would love to see more of ur E.murinus and H.albo!


I don't also know why so little he is commenting on people  I will add the Thanks for the Supreme visit next perhaps will appeal  

H.albo will be moulting and after the slough something is also perhaps E.mur I will still add 

A.minatrix 











C.elegans 





H.minax 


C. marshalli


Araneus diadematus in My garden 


And my kitten

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheTsupreme (May 11, 2010)

WoW These are <edit> awesome! 
Congrats to your minatrix sac and the spiders in your garden was awesome looking keep us posted!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 11, 2010)

That picture of the Araneus diadematus in your garden is freaking awesome.


----------



## fatich (May 11, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That picture of the Araneus diadematus in your garden is freaking awesome.


l agree with you 

and also its a nice thread,thank you for sharing those photos


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhh I loved your pictures!! 
The kitty is very awesome too


----------



## fartkowski (May 12, 2010)

Great pictures.
You've got a very nice collection
I love the kitten.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 13, 2010)

Thanks you very much guys!  



TheTsupreme said:


> WoW These are <edit> awesome!
> Congrats to your minatrix sac and the spiders in your garden was awesome looking keep us posted!


Thx! There were 56 young pieces in the sac, completely quite well having considered this small kind  


The kitten is now much bigger. Not long I will still put something.


----------



## Fred (May 13, 2010)

amazing pictures man! what camera are you using?


----------



## seanbond (May 13, 2010)

one of my fav threads!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 14, 2010)

Fred said:


> amazing pictures man! what camera are you using?


Thx!  I`m using digital camera Fuji S9600 + macro converter DCR-250 + homemade diffuser 



seanbond said:


> one of my fav threads!


Thanks Sean! Nicely for me to hear it! 

Young A.azuraklaasi










A. sp. Manaus 


A. sp. Manaus young female? 





And my new purchase  : ))




And the G.pulchra friend farther is eating and he is eating - one can't see the End


----------



## seanbond (May 15, 2010)

great shots! i need to upgrade on the cam ur killin me!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 15, 2010)

Nice pics of the a. sp. "manaus", do you have any pictures of what an adult looks like?


----------



## Terry D (May 15, 2010)

TWT, Maaan, You've got some really cool spp and a wicked way with that camera! 

Killer thread,

Terry


----------



## fartkowski (May 15, 2010)

Amazing pictures.
I love your new purchase, very cute.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 16, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice pics of the a. sp. "manaus", do you have any pictures of what an adult looks like?


Don't I have pic the adult female... and why you are asking?  




Terry D said:


> TWT, Maaan, You've got some really cool spp and a wicked way with that camera!
> 
> Killer thread,
> 
> Terry


Thx Terry! :worship: 



fartkowski said:


> Amazing pictures.
> I love your new purchase, very cute.


Thx!  Yes My little goat is very sweet


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 24, 2010)

Avi foot


P.r. adult male


Cerata




P. sp. "platyomma"






What you think whether it is real P.fasciata moulted to the adult male...


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2010)

This thread is rapidly becoming my favorite picture thread! Keep it up!


----------



## titus (May 24, 2010)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> What you think whether it is real P.fasciata moulted to the adult male...


Looks to be a P. fasciata the thin black band on leg IV doesn't lie.


----------



## seanbond (May 24, 2010)

nice cerata shot!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 24, 2010)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Don't I have pic the adult female... and why you are asking?


Only wondering what an adult looks like thats all.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 25, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> This thread is rapidly becoming my favorite picture thread! Keep it up!





seanbond said:


> nice cerata shot!


Thanks a bunch! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Only wondering what an adult looks like thats all.


Yeah adult specimens Amazonica look beautiful! 

Now little of appropriate spiders 

1. Xysticus sp. ? 










2.






3. Salticus scenicus


4. Pardosa sp. with the cocoon




5. Pardosa sp.


6. Agelena labyrinthica


7. Agelena labyrinthica


8. Pardosa sp. mature male after transitions




C.elegans 




I. sp. Recife 






Join Up!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 29, 2010)

Cerata 

C.schmardae male 


Mummy after the cocoon 




Avicularia sp.


----------



## jbm150 (May 30, 2010)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Cerata


Wow, killer shot man!  :clap:


----------



## BCscorp (May 30, 2010)

Very nice pictures!! and a great collection too!


----------



## crawltech (May 30, 2010)

...Yes, very awsome thread...great pics!...and, great collection for sure!


----------



## seanbond (May 31, 2010)

keep up the amazing pix!


----------



## Dinho (May 31, 2010)

More pics please


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 2, 2010)

Your photography is wonderful, Robert!  Please continue to keep us entertained   I really enjoyed your _Iridopelma sp. recife_ photos...even at such a small size, they are breathtaking.  I would like to humbly request more photos of your _A. minatrix_.  Did you ever figure out whether your male was a _Cyriopagopus_ or a _Lampropelma_?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 6, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Wow, killer shot man!  :clap:


Thanks enough for me it sat  



Dinho said:


> More pics please


Yes Sir! 



Ms.X said:


> Your photography is wonderful, Robert!  Please continue to keep us entertained   I really enjoyed your _Iridopelma sp. recife_ photos...even at such a small size, they are breathtaking.  I would like to humbly request more photos of your _A. minatrix_.  Did you ever figure out whether your male was a _Cyriopagopus_ or a _Lampropelma_?


Thank you so much Becca  

I asked many persons about this male, the majority stated that it was a L.violaceopes male and I am holding on to this sentence. After behind it was bought as L.violaceopes what the next plus is giving to us behind this kind... 



BCscorp said:


> Very nice pictures!! and a great collection too!





crawltech said:


> ...Yes, very awsome thread...great pics!...and, great collection for sure!





seanbond said:


> keep up the amazing pix!


Thank you very much for everyone :worship:


C.schmardae male I settled for him big female! So that quickly he moults for the maturity!: D




A.geniculata He is keeping the slough for himself, not to confuse with the male: P












Knee


----------



## fatich (Jun 6, 2010)

Really beautiful photos,nobody can deny it :clap:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 7, 2010)

fatich said:


> Really beautiful photos,nobody can deny it :clap:


Thx alot! 


P.m. 












A.l.


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 7, 2010)

Once again, I have to tell you that I greatly admire your photography :clap:  I think it also helps that you have amazing subjects 

I think your _A. geniculata_ just didn't want anyone to see his dirty laundry


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 8, 2010)

Amazing pictures


----------



## Ariel (Jun 8, 2010)

incredible shots!!!!  The close ups of the A. genic are amazing, keep it up!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 11, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> Once again, I have to tell you that I greatly admire your photography :clap:  I think it also helps that you have amazing subjects
> 
> I think your _A. geniculata_ just didn't want anyone to see his dirty laundry


Exactly hehe looks like the raccoon almost I thank  one more time and what's more very



fartkowski said:


> Amazing pictures


Thx! : ))



Ariel said:


> incredible shots!!!!  The close ups of the A. genic are amazing, keep it up!


Fact closeness gieni for me left  and then again I am to toil of you with photographs 

Session Cerats :razz:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 19, 2010)

A. sp. Boa Vista


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 25, 2010)

A.d.


A. sp. p. 


A.sp. M. 


Male adult


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 25, 2010)

Fantastic _Avicularia_ photos (as always ), Robert!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 26, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> Fantastic _Avicularia_ photos (as always ), Robert!


As ever great Becca thanks)

Avicularia sp.


----------



## NikiP (Jun 28, 2010)

You're pictures are jaw dropping :drool:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 1, 2010)

NikiP said:


> You're pictures are jaw dropping :drool:


Thx Niki  I am trying how I can  


A.minatrix new adull female 













A. sp. Manaus fresh molt


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 4, 2010)

Nest of the female, the male entered her nest and he still waited until she comes, too boor! :wall:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 7, 2010)

A.sp. Peru 


142 pieces


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 10, 2010)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Nest of the female, the male entered her nest and he still waited until she comes, too boor! :wall:


Meant to ask before, what species is this?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 11, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Meant to ask before, what species is this?


Is _Psalmopoeus reduncus_


----------



## Calucifer (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey, BEAUTIFUL pics
Do you use flash? 

What's E.c. ? Beautiful ling, I'd like to know the species.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 13, 2010)

Thx! 

E.c. ? Who photo? Maby Ephebopus cyanognathus ? 

This way I am using a built-in flash

L2 angry


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 13, 2010)

Your photos are ridiculous.  Keep em coming. 

Btw, that's a rufescens.   You gave it away in the ephebopus thread.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 16, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Your photos are ridiculous.  Keep em coming.
> 
> Btw, that's a rufescens.   You gave it away in the ephebopus thread.


I thank once again  it is _E.rufescens_ toddler 

A. sp. Peru 


famale








E.c.


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 16, 2010)

Your E.c. shots = wow, just...wow!


----------



## crawltech (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweet pics as usuall!..keep em comin!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 17, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Your E.c. shots = wow, just...wow!





crawltech said:


> Sweet pics as usuall!..keep em comin!


Thank :worship:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 28, 2010)

Haplo today welcomed


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## NikiP (Jul 30, 2010)

As always, stunning new pics!

Also just put 2 & 2 together. I had seen the pics at the top of page 6, but just now it clicked that I now own a P. reduncus  I had been searching for some good pictures of what my little fluffy ball of legs will become.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 1, 2010)

NikiP said:


> As always, stunning new pics!
> 
> Also just put 2 & 2 together. I had seen the pics at the top of page 6, but just now it clicked that I now own a P. reduncus  I had been searching for some good pictures of what my little fluffy ball of legs will become.


Many thanks As soon as something comes out of this mating will give some good pictures: P

G.pulchra post molt.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 2, 2010)

Walk in the bone... ;P


----------



## moose35 (Aug 2, 2010)

amazing pictures  :worship:

keep them coming


          moose


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 4, 2010)

moose35 said:


> amazing pictures  :worship:
> 
> keep them coming
> 
> ...



Thx moose!  

Well, I will also add such a wonder


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 5, 2010)

A.minatrix mating 


















And happy female


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing pictures and very nice looking spiders! From pictures its seen thar they have good owner.:clap:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 7, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Amazing pictures and very nice looking spiders! From pictures its seen thar they have good owner.:clap:


Thx very much Moto : ) And next part photo.


----------



## shakw0n (Aug 8, 2010)

How could i possibly missed this thread?!
I`m giving a 5 star vote for this thread and i`m putting it on my bookmarks! You took some brilliant photos man and u have some amazing T`s in your collection :clap:
Wish i had that S9600 on my hands.
Keep them coming, i will check this thread more often!

What kind of backdrop is that in the picture below??



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> My terrarium


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 8, 2010)

One cool collection T's and enclosures!!! Lovely pics to go with as well..... 
This one versitile collect!!! i may say.....
Keep those pics coming!

Peace,
Armando


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 9, 2010)

shakw0n said:


> How could i possibly missed this thread?!
> I`m giving a 5 star vote for this thread and i`m putting it on my bookmarks! You took some brilliant photos man and u have some amazing T`s in your collection :clap:
> Wish i had that S9600 on my hands.
> Keep them coming, i will check this thread more often!
> ...


Thanks for the vote and invite more often ;-) background is made of cork-tree



Arachnoholic420 said:


> One cool collection T's and enclosures!!! Lovely pics to go with as well.....
> This one versitile collect!!! i may say.....
> Keep those pics coming!
> 
> ...


Many thanks Armadno! Feel more often  the more that a lot of photos I have not yet inserted: P


Black background


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 19, 2010)

I think your A.diversipes is #1 on my wishlist right about now.


----------



## HAGAR (Aug 19, 2010)

The only word i can find is " wow " , 

you have a amazing collection, great t's bud.


----------



## arachnorama (Aug 19, 2010)

What's the name of the tarantula with the red legs and yellow stripes on it on page 6?  Because I want to be able to put it on my wishlist


----------



## Dinho (Aug 19, 2010)

I think it's young E.cyanognathus


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 22, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> I think your A.diversipes is #1 on my wishlist right about now.


Yes is very buty gril ;] 



HAGAR said:


> The only word i can find is " wow " ,
> 
> you have a amazing collection, great t's bud.


Thanks very very much 



arachnorama said:


> What's the name of the tarantula with the red legs and yellow stripes on it on page 6?  Because I want to be able to put it on my wishlist





Dinho said:


> I think it's young E.cyanognathus


Dinho is right that this species _Ephebopus cyanognathus_








Stroma







P.chordanus


----------



## VinceG (Aug 23, 2010)

I just love your pictures! :clap: You got an amazing collection!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 24, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> I just love your pictures! :clap: You got an amazing collection!


Thanks! It's just like if I give the following ;-)

Mom after cocoon


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## VinceG (Aug 26, 2010)

Really nice shots of this Pulchra! Simply amazing! How big is she?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 27, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> Really nice shots of this Pulchra! Simply amazing! How big is she?



Thx!  7.5 cm in the same body


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 27, 2010)

A.d.


female CF 


male CF 






Old P.i. MM


C.s.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 30, 2010)

H. sp. "vonwirthi" ? adult female 























Irido sp. "Recife"


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 5, 2010)

Augacephalus sp. ?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## NikiP (Sep 8, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool::drool:

Stunning pictures as usual, I love your pictures of specific parts that you really can't see close up with the naked eye. And that Augacephalus sp., :drool: Looks like an awesome version of P. murinus.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome pictures mate, I approve!!!


----------



## Mlodszy (Sep 8, 2010)

**

Extra foty Robaku


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 9, 2010)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


>


You gotta be kidding me, this picture is insane!  Well done!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 12, 2010)

Thx all :worship: 



jbm150 said:


> You gotta be kidding me, this picture is insane!  Well done!


I do not know somehow came out ;P Thx!! 



Mlodszy said:


> Extra foty Robaku


Dzięki młody ;] 



G.pulchra the second female









H. sp. "laticeps"


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 12, 2010)

What species is on the last picture? And that shot op helicereis insine!:drool: And look at that blackness of G. pulchra, have to get one of those myself. :drool:


----------



## NikiP (Sep 12, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> What species is on the last picture? And that shot op helicereis insine!:drool: And look at that blackness of G. pulchra, have to get one of those myself. :drool:


The last species if a P. reduncus sling. I think they are very underrated as far as the Psalmopoeus go.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## jbm150 (Sep 17, 2010)

Junodi?  Ezendami?  

Gorgeous T!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 18, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Junodi?  Ezendami?
> 
> Gorgeous T!


Thx man! : )

Augacephalus breyeri


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 20, 2010)

_A.minatrix_ L3 


nimf _T.gigas_


----------



## MaDhAcK (Sep 20, 2010)

NICE PICS DUDE

But ur fingers are realy dirty


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Sep 20, 2010)

Great pics as always,


----------



## moose35 (Sep 20, 2010)

nice shots



    moose


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 20, 2010)

what camera do you use and which lens, expecially the lens you use on the closeups.
i have a nikon D70 so im curious.

p.s amazing tarantulas and colors and compositions.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Oct 6, 2010)

bloodred1889 said:


> what camera do you use and which lens, expecially the lens you use on the closeups.
> i have a nikon D70 so im curious.
> 
> p.s amazing tarantulas and colors and compositions.


Thank you all. Im use Fuji S9600 and RAYNOX DCR-250 lens for close-up. 
_
T.gigas _ Sorry for this picture quality

























_C.sellatus_














Defense system ;p


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Oct 10, 2010)

_Haplopelma longipes _








_Haplopelma hainanum _








_Ornithoctoninae sp. Kalimantan_


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Chelsiukas (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh man!! Great great great pics! Love the E.Murinus. Cheers!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Oct 19, 2010)

Chelsiukas said:


> Oh man!! Great great great pics! Love the E.Murinus. Cheers!


Thanks you! ;-)


----------



## VinceG (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome looking poecilotherias! And those backdrop look fantastic!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Chelsiukas (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh, wow, that Irminia female doesn't look happy at all! Nevertheless, great pics!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Nov 24, 2010)

_Avicularia laeta_ MM


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 24, 2010)

Breathless.... I know compliments have been given many times but I can not help myself. You have immense talent that shocks, amazes and inspires. I have not seen a collection of Tarantula photos that comes close to comparing with yours. I thank you for sharing your phenomenal animals and your tremendous skills with us. I hope that I can do better in my photography by taking your lead.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow all I can say is wow! Those are some of the most beautiful T pics I have ever seen! Bravo !


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks u very much guys!! 

_Ceratogyrus marshalli _


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Dec 4, 2010)

_Avilcuaria sp. Peru Purple_





_Cyriocosmus elegans_ 










Heart ;-)


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jan 4, 2011)

_Poecilotheria metallica_ fresh molt



_Avicularia minatrix _ which eggsac


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jan 8, 2011)

_Augacephalus breyeri_














Hole _Haplopelma hainanum_


----------



## crawltech (Jan 8, 2011)

Awsome pics man!...really nice!

...cant wait to see pics of the slings, that in that sac!


----------



## fatich (Jan 9, 2011)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Thanks u very much guys!!
> 
> _Ceratogyrus marshalli _



Beautiful shots :clap:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jan 18, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Awsome pics man!...really nice!
> 
> ...cant wait to see pics of the slings, that in that sac!


Thx! Im also on this count



fatich said:


> Beautiful shots :clap:


Thx!! 

_Pelinobius muticus_ (ex _Citharischius crawshayi_)











_Cyriocosmus elegans_






Kot in the Shrek?


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 20, 2011)

Amazing pictures, cant wait to see more. :clap:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jan 21, 2011)

Suidakkra said:


> Amazing pictures, cant wait to see more. :clap:


Thanks and come back soon ;-)) 



_Ceratogyrus marshalli_




















_Haplopelma hainanum_ - L2 A już taka porywcza ;]








_Ornithoctoninae sp. Kalimantan_ W tej chwili już L2, ale nie mam jego zdjęć.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 22, 2011)

beautiful shots!  Wish I had the skills to take pictures like this.


----------



## VinceG (Jan 22, 2011)

Really nice pictures TWT! I want a C.Marshalli really badly


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jan 26, 2011)

codykrr said:


> beautiful shots!  Wish I had the skills to take pictures like this.


Thanks! Only practice and everything we can ;-)




Vince89 said:


> Really nice pictures TWT! I want a C.Marshalli really badly


Thanks. Nice T`Must buy 


_Avicularia minatrix _










_Pterinochilus murinus_ UMV


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Jan 26, 2011)

Amazing pictures!!! :worship::worship:
Love your A. minatrix!:drool:
How many slings did you get in that sack last year?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 5, 2011)

bloodpythonMA said:


> Amazing pictures!!! :worship::worship:
> Love your A. minatrix!:drool:
> How many slings did you get in that sack last year?


Very very thx! ;-) 

I get 56 slings last year. And this year female A.minatrix has eaten of the sack ;(


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Feb 5, 2011)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Very very thx! ;-)
> 
> I get 56 slings last year. And this year female A.minatrix has eaten of the sack ;(


I'm really sorry about that sack!! 
Hopefully the next go around will be better! Beautiful T's and thank you for the info


----------



## Satu (Feb 5, 2011)

I've just gone through this entire thread and added several Ts to my wishlist. And a baby goat.

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks! 


_Ephebopus cyanognathus_













_Pterinochilus lugardi_





_Ephebopus murinus_





_Avicularia minartix_





_Avicularia diversipes_


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 12, 2011)

_Avicularia purpurea CF_





_Pterinochilus murinus_












A.sp. Manaus


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 13, 2011)

_Tapinachenius gigas_ adult female









_Psalmopoeus reduncus_ adult female


----------



## VinceG (Feb 13, 2011)

Woah, that's a beautiful Gigas! really nice pictures as always!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 15, 2011)

Vince89 said:


> Woah, that's a beautiful Gigas! really nice pictures as always!


Thx a lot ;-)


_Ceratogyrus darlingi_













_Pamphobeteus sp._ Platyomma


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 16, 2011)

_Psalmopoeus reduncus_


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 17, 2011)

_Avicularia sp. Peru _








Huge





_Poecilotheria regalis_ - Dorosła po kopulacji, jakieś 6DC.


----------



## TomM (Feb 17, 2011)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> _Ephebopus cyanognathus_


Why are they called Blue Fangs?:?...hahahah  Just kidding! Amazing shots!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 18, 2011)

TomM said:


> Why are they called Blue Fangs?:?...hahahah  Just kidding! Amazing shots!


hehe Thx! Cool that you like ;-)

This...



Here...



These.... 



Here...



;-)


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 19, 2011)

Manicure?



I crop 




_Iridopelma_ sp. Recife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 19, 2011)

Incredible, just incredible.  Its amazing what a good camera in the hands of a good photographer can do.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 22, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Incredible, just incredible.  Its amazing what a good camera in the hands of a good photographer can do.


Thanks u  

_Augacephalus breyeri_


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 23, 2011)

female ;-)


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## mcluskyisms (Feb 28, 2011)

*Wow*

What an epic picture thread, I dont know how I have missed this!!!
You've got a great eye for a shot and you must have some awesome equipment too. 

:clap:

Some of the best tarantula photography I have ever seen man.

*edit* I had seen this thread before as I have commented on it, but man. Seriously awesome pics.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 7, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> What an epic picture thread, I dont know how I have missed this!!!
> You've got a great eye for a shot and you must have some awesome equipment too.
> 
> :clap:
> ...


Thank you very much. I am pleased that this is like it : )


AFRICA!!!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 9, 2011)

Augacephalus breyeri















Cyriocosmus elegans


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Royal_T's (Mar 16, 2011)

By far the best tarantula photography I've ever seen. Truly impressive, thank you for sharing. :worship:


----------



## Johnny1320 (Mar 17, 2011)

You need to make a coffee table T book.  Awesome pictures.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Royal_T's said:


> By far the best tarantula photography I've ever seen. Truly impressive, thank you for sharing. :worship:



Thanks so much I'm flattered ;-)





John911 said:


> You need to make a coffee table T book.  Awesome pictures.



Hmmm "coffee table T book" I do not quite understand...? And thx ;-)


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## crawltech (Mar 22, 2011)

Awsome T. gigas shots!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 27, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Awsome T. gigas shots!


Thanks!


----------



## VinceG (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice shot of the fangs & venom drips! :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome shot of the fangs & venom.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 30, 2011)

Vince89 said:


> Nice shot of the fangs & venom drips! :clap:





Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome shot of the fangs & venom.




Thanks guys : ) Exactly picture came out quite sensibly : P


----------



## crawltech (Mar 30, 2011)

Awsome S. cal shots!.......

...and the venom dripping fangs....also AWSOME!


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 30, 2011)

TWT as always I enjoy your photos very much and the shot of fengs and venom are is really amazing!:drool::worship::clap:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Apr 9, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Awsome S. cal shots!.......
> 
> ...and the venom dripping fangs....also AWSOME!





Motorkar said:


> TWT as always I enjoy your photos very much and the shot of fengs and venom are is really amazing!:drool::worship::clap:


Thanks you very much guys : )) 



CF-ka 
































brzydal


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Apr 13, 2011)

_Hysterocrates gigas_



























_Haplopelma longipes_


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 14, 2011)

Good looking tarantula.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Apr 17, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Good looking tarantula.


Thx a lot Proteckt : )


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Apr 17, 2011)

Delicious!!!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 2, 2011)




----------



## VinceG (May 2, 2011)

That Albostriatum looks amazing :drool:
Nice pictures as always!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 2, 2011)

WOW. I went from Draiman's thread to this one and I must have saved like fifteen pics between the two of you! Amazing quality. Better than a magazine. Thanks for sharing. You have great taste in t's. I miss my marshalli! Ha, no wonder I quit posting in my thread. My pics blow!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 4, 2011)

Vince89 said:


> That Albostriatum looks amazing :drool:
> Nice pictures as always!


Many thanks Vince ;-)



x Mr Awesome x said:


> WOW. I went from Draiman's thread to this one and I must have saved like fifteen pics between the two of you! Amazing quality. Better than a magazine. Thanks for sharing. You have great taste in t's. I miss my marshalli! Ha, no wonder I quit posting in my thread. My pics blow!


Mr! 
hehe do not talk, because the pictures do not sinned, and you went in to see more than a crazy species of really cool in you  thread! ;-)

Ty for visit


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 6, 2011)

_P.fasciata_



















C.m. 







H.m.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 29, 2011)

_Tapinachenius gigas_ adult female fresh molt


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## BlackVenom (Jun 6, 2011)

Some of the best photos I've ever seen! Thanks for sharing!:worship:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 15, 2011)

The Bear Jew 12 said:


> Some of the best photos I've ever seen! Thanks for sharing!:worship:


No problem man, ty for view!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 28, 2011)

H.minax burrow 







P.m. male







P.r.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 2, 2011)

_H.minax _


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 7, 2011)

G.p. 


























C.e.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## khil (Aug 11, 2011)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Thanks!


what species is that?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 12, 2011)

Pterinochilus lugardi ;-)


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 15, 2011)

Fresh molt, adult female.


----------



## advan (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful pics as always! Keep them coming.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 10, 2011)

advan said:


> Beautiful pics as always! Keep them coming.


Thanks Advan ;-) 

I come back after the wedding )


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 16, 2011)

Nymph P.reduncus in a hand, the rest of the mummy.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 16, 2011)

Outstanding pics, by far the best I've ever seen! And such a variety of species...just incredible!


----------



## crawltech (Sep 16, 2011)

Good to see you back!...and wit some outstanding pics, as always!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 17, 2011)

jim777 said:


> Outstanding pics, by far the best I've ever seen! And such a variety of species...just incredible!


Very nice to hear it ;-) 



crawltech said:


> Good to see you back!...and wit some outstanding pics, as always!


Thanks crawltech ; )) I came back and continue to photos T`s!  

































P.fasciata


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 25, 2011)

A.sp. Manaus 














P.reduncus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome shots of the minatrix and congrats on the reduncus eggsac!


----------



## Megaroach (Sep 26, 2011)

This is so professional, you are truly an artist.  Would you consider to publish your work, maybe a coffee table picture book?  I don't mean to reduce the academic value your photos have, this is purely from a beauty and enjoyment point of view.  It would most certainly be the centerpiece in my living room.

Thank you!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Oct 13, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome shots of the minatrix and congrats on the reduncus eggsac!





Megaroach said:


> This is so professional, you are truly an artist.  Would you consider to publish your work, maybe a coffee table picture book?  I don't mean to reduce the academic value your photos have, this is purely from a beauty and enjoyment point of view.  It would most certainly be the centerpiece in my living room.
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks you very much guys! ;- )

_P.reduncus_ NII






_H.minax _female






_Ornithoctoninae sp. Kalimantan_
























and


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Oct 26, 2011)

FIRE!!!!


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 26, 2011)

Holy bejeezus that huntsman is gorgeous!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Oct 30, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Holy bejeezus that huntsman is gorgeous!


Thanks! I also really like! ; -)


----------



## Motorkar (Oct 30, 2011)

Awsome pics as always man ! Damn, those fangs look very friendly !


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Nov 12, 2011)

Motorkar said:


> Awsome pics as always man ! Damn, those fangs look very friendly !


heh Ty Moto! ;-) Yes fangs O.a. is very nice. In style, "get a hug"  

_Haplopelma longipes_






_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_












exuvium ;p


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Nov 19, 2011)

Black and White


----------



## advan (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome photos! :drool: How did you get such great shots of the 1i with mom there? :worship: and congrats.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome shots.. Keep this going..


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Nov 25, 2011)

advan said:


> Awesome photos! :drool: How did you get such great shots of the 1i with mom there? :worship: and congrats.


The mom is extremely quiet, so picture it was not hard to do  ;P



Kungfujoe said:


> Awesome shots.. Keep this going..


Many thanks man! ;-) 



Black lady!


----------



## Motorkar (Nov 25, 2011)

Awsome shots as always man ! Really GORGEOUS G. pulchra ! :drool

Also: How did you make such awsome shots of A. versicolor shots few pages back? Those are really amazing ! Did you used some special lightning, you moved spiders to special place etc?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Nov 27, 2011)

Motorkar said:


> Awsome shots as always man ! Really GORGEOUS G. pulchra ! :drool
> 
> Also: How did you make such awsome shots of A. versicolor shots few pages back? Those are really amazing ! Did you used some special lightning, you moved spiders to special place etc?


Thanks Moto! 

Hmmm ... And about that picture you mean exactly? ;-) Quote the image her. 


_Haplopelma schmidti_































_Psalmopoeus reduncus _


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 27, 2011)

beautiful pictures TWT! Sorry off topic a little here, but I wanna ask you, do you use a tripod and a flash diffuser?


----------



## Motorkar (Nov 27, 2011)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


>


I meant with these photos. How did you made such awsome shots. You know how ypu had set up the lightning etc. Is it possible to see how the whole terrarium/s look like? Maybe a short tutorial how you mad them?


----------



## brotony101 (Nov 27, 2011)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


>


Excellent photography and models, Robert!

Any idea which huntsman this is? It's stunning!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 27, 2011)

Amazing photos! May I ask what you're using?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Dec 23, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> beautiful pictures TWT! Sorry off topic a little here, but I wanna ask you, do you use a tripod and a flash diffuser?


Yes I am using the diffuser on the flash, but the pictures do all four of the hand ;-)



Motorkar said:


> I meant with these photos. How did you made such awsome shots. You know how ypu had set up the lightning etc. Is it possible to see how the whole terrarium/s look like? Maybe a short tutorial how you mad them?


Hi Motorkar!

This is My two terrarium: 

http://www.terrarium.com.pl/galeria/viewphoto.php?id=111403&path=0

Most of these photos is done in daylight, so the quality is good and natural color ;- ))  And tutorial on how to take pictures? Hmmm... 



brotony101 said:


> Excellent photography and models, Robert!
> 
> Any idea which huntsman this is? It's stunning!


Ty U! huntsman is _Heteropoda lunula  _



P. Novak said:


> Amazing photos! May I ask what you're using?


Thanks!!! Im use Fuji S9600 + DCR-250 and flash diffuser 


P.metallica






























































Merry christmas for all : )))


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 24, 2011)

Y u no share ur secret with us ლ(ಠ益ಠლ). Jk ur photos are awesome! Gratz on the molt!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jan 2, 2012)

Ty man! ;-))


----------



## Bosing (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice photos... I can only wish mine would come out half as good as yours.


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Jan 3, 2012)

What species of huntsman is that??


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jan 7, 2012)

Bosing said:


> very nice photos... I can only wish mine would come out half as good as yours.


Thank you very much. Your photos are not bad too man! ;-) 



curtisgiganteus said:


> What species of huntsman is that??


Heteropoda lunula

Famale _H.hainanum_


----------



## fatich (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey Tomas
Heteropoda lunula pictures rock!!


----------



## crawltech (Jan 8, 2012)

Unbelievable set of pics, TWT....speachless


----------



## opticle (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow awesome photos man


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jan 25, 2012)

fatich said:


> Hey Tomas
> Heteropoda lunula pictures rock!!


Thanks u all! ;-)) My name is Robert btw.


----------



## crawltech (Jan 26, 2012)

Awsome E. murinus!....love the way the stripes show up in the photos!....very cool!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot! Also I like these stripes : D

P.bara L3 angry!


----------



## Jquack530 (Jan 29, 2012)

Your photos are nothing short of absolutely amazing! One of, if not the best picture threads on this entire site. The clarity and shots you get are epic. Thanks for posting these pics of your beautiful collection for all the rest of us to drool over! :biggrin:


----------

